# swimming after endometrial scratch



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it ok to go swimming after endometrial scratch?  Also can I use tampons when I get my next period? Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi tummy time,

I was told by my clinic not to swim or have baths, no tampons or sex. I can't remember for how long though! It was at least 2 weeks for sex and everything else they didn't want me to do till the end of cycle. Risk of infection although low is still a risk and can't imagine it would be terribly pleasant and would be guaranteed to cock your cycle up.

Good luck


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi duckybun thanku for taking the time to reply.  I bit the bullet and weny swimming with my two yoingest and am panicking now . I only bobbed around so should be ok? How will I know if ive got an infection?  My clinic didn't give me any info about what not to do aftet xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't stress too much, its bound to be an outside chance of infection. If you start to feel unwell, or notice a temperature starting to develope then mention it to your clinic. I guess all the usual symptoms for an infection too like an unusual discharge, or strange smell, would be indications of infection. Your clinic really should have given you more info, so if I were you in call them any way and explain that you've been swimming and are worried, at the very least they should apologise for not informing you better! But honestly dont worry unnessecarily, just keep and eye out.

X
Ducky


----------

